# cabela's outfitter series PL-1 bow



## mobowhunter (Oct 21, 2002)

Decent bow, PSE is making the bow. Has some hand shock and isn't as smooth as most bows on the market. For the price it is a decent bow, but a regular PSE, low end Hoyt, Reflex or countless others would be a better bow for the money.


----------



## bowpro12 (Feb 20, 2003)

*Which Bow?*

I do not advise buying any bow that you cannot shoot and have custom fit to your specs (unless you are a proficient bow mechanic). If you can, hold out to the 2nd weekend of Sept. The PSE truck will be in Marble Falls and you can shoot all the bows you want.


----------

